# Islamorada Florida Keys 22-28.05.2015 auf Tarpon & Co.



## mightyeagle69 (22. März 2015)

Hallo Boardies,

Da ich mitte Mai Beruflich in FortLauderdale sein werde habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nach der Arbeit den Spaß folgen zu lassen. Also 6 Tage Urlaub auf den Florida Keys bzw. in Isalmorada "The Fishing Capitol of the World".

http://www.fla-keys.de/islamorada/

Ich frage mich ob der eine oder andere Boardy ebenfalls zu dieser Zeit vor Ort ist (Islamarida bis Marathon). Gerne würde ich mich für PURE FISHING ACTION verabreden und folgendes stelle ich mir dabei vor:

Da ich ein kleines Budget habe, werde ich leider nicht in die Fußstapfen von "Ernest Hemmingway" treten können. Gerne würde ich mit einen der vielen Guides auf BIG GAME gehen, jedoch bei kosten zwischen 400-1000$ pro Tag definitiv nicht machbar! 

Mein Plan:*4 Tage Kayak Fishing*


Erstens: Auf den Flats - Golf von Mexiko Seite der Keys.Die Flats sind gigantische Seegras fälschen welche eine unvergessliche Angelei bieten. Vor allem mit Kunstköder aber auch ab und an mit Live Bait "Shrimps & Köfi". Auf den Flats & den vielen Mangroven Inseln gibt es eine unglaubliche viel fallt an allerhand GameFish,,,,,, hier geht es vor allem um Snook, Redfish, Mangrove Snapper, BoneFish, Permit, Barracuda, Hai & Tarpon. Übrigens hat der Tarpon zu dieser Jahreszeit seinen TARPON-RUN, sprich zu dieser zeit ziehen die ganzen Tarpone von den flächeren Flats raus in den Atlantik zur Paarung, es gibt keinen besseren Zeitpunkt diese Monster zu fangen als mitte/ende Mai....... Schaun mer mal :q:q:q#6

Zweitens: Die AtlantiK seite - Hier gibt es ebenfalls diverse Flats u.a. fängt man hier auch große BoneFish & Barrakudas aber auch die bereits erwähnten arten können hier gefangen werden und sicherlich werde ich den Jungs & Mädels nen Besuch abstatten!

Dittens: Die vielen Kanäle & Brücken in der Gegend sind ebenfalls nicht weit und bieten eine exzellente Fischerei auf Große Tarpone, Goliat Grouper, große Haie & Rochen kommen hier ebenfalls vor, wie alle anderen bereits erwähnten Arten. Übrigens werde ich die Brücken auch nachts mal vom Land befischen, "Nachts alleine auf'em Kayak" keine gute idee|kopfkrat!!!

Viertens: Aber nur wenn alles passt "Safety First" werde ich auch mal OffShore mit meinem Hobby Fishing Kayak gehen, hierfür brauche ich allerdings ruhige Verhältnisse....#:#:#: Weit raus ist es nicht wirklich zirka 2-3 Meilen, da draußen geht dann wirklich alles.... Marlin, Tuna, Sailfish, Dolpin, SpanishMakrele und und und |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla::m

Eventuell gibt es hier ja noch jemanden der genauso tickt wie ich und zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort ist #c falls dem so sei WUNDERBAR falls nicht, bin ich mir sicher das ich die RUHE GENIEßEN werde |laola:#a

*Hier mal ein Klasse Link zum Thema:*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&page=8&start=162&ndsp=23&ved=0CPYBEK0DMFA4ZA

Tarpon:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlAzu5mKCbg

Flats:       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4y_MzGayJY


Tight Lines,
Rich


----------

